# Fragmented stools



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

These past days, I've had the feelig of having "deep" intestinal gas. As if it was deep in my colon, and not easy to get out. It's kinda hard to descrive.Anyways, since then, my stools have been a bit different than usual. it's not really watery because the water of the toilet doesnt color and I can clearly distinguish pieces of stool, but they're very fragmented. As if the stools was broken into smaller pieces. It's not too hard neither, it's more toothpaste like and kinda sticky, but really fragmented.Is this because of the gas? It really feels like if that gas has been there for days and totally mixed up with my stools making them a bit mushier and fragmented. Sometimes the stools float too and gas comes out when going to the bathroom as well.Sorry for TMI, but just being curious and somewhat anxious...Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nothing to be anxious about, so I would reign that feeling in if I were you... otherwise you could create more symptoms!Could be gas or could be what you have been eating.... could be alot of things, but doesn't realy matter in the grand scheme as 'fragmented stool' is kinda "normal" for most folks (even those without IBS) to have once in awhile.


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

See the problem with me right now is that I over analylze everything when it comes to bowel function. Ever since I've had those bacterial and viral infections (including relapses), which were mainly just due to "Murphy's law" and bad luck, it made me somewhat paranoid.Having somewhat looser and fragmented stools by itself doesn't even bother me. Its that I'm scared that it's a precursor to a full blown diahrea attack or signs of an infection...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well all the worry & over-analysis may make it a self fulfilling prophecy........


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

I started having these too, to me its foreign, all my life its always been more solid stools and sometimes too solid, now its just big chunks, small chuncks. not sure what to make of it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Its very normal for ibsers and means nothing other than you have ibs.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I get this too sometimes, depends. My stools are never completely the same. They're always on the softer side though. (even though I sometimes get constipated?)


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have had this as well, even before I had IBS. I would not worry unless it was like watery and you were going a lot or has more than your usual pain. I always get poops that are like toothpaste and most of the time my stools break apart when they hit the toilet.


----------

